# Bewegungsmelder, wo anbringen?



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Hi

Kennt ihr nicht auch das Problem, ihr wollt euren Hof oder euer Haus mit Bewegungsmeldern bestücken.
Wo soll der Bewegungsmelder hingebaut werden, damit er auch genau das erfaßt, was ich erfaßt haben will?
Einen Bewegungsmelder kaufen, Kabel legen und anschließend noch mehrfach versetzen?
System Banane (wird erst beim Kunden reif) muß nicht sein







Ich habe in meinem Archiv eine Software, mit dessen Hilfe der richtige Installationsort bestimmt werden kann.

http://www.eltip.de/archiv/bewegungsmelder.zip


----------

